# DD's Push / Pull / Legs: Intensity, Tension, & Eccentric



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 3, 2007)

So it's time to start a new journal.

Background:

I am currently working at 24 Hour Fitness with NASM CPT (A- quality certification), ISSA CFT (C quality), Apex Certification (bullshit quality), and working on my ACSM.  I am enrolled in a bachelors degree program for physiology.  For those of you who don't know, with 4 certifications at 24 Hour Fitness we make 19 dollars an hour, thus my reason for having so many of them.

This is a stepping stone for me to work independently in 6 months to a year.

I have decided there are four primary factors responsible for achieving optimal results in a workout.  Not understanding and applying these four primary factors are the reason I see thousands of people a week who literally waste their time, simply cannot and will never make progress.

1. Understanding a need for variation.  For any paticular exercise, there are several dozen ways to vary said exercise to instigate a unique response in the body to the exercise.  Grip variation, rest intervals, tension time, rest pauses, super sets, range of motion, cadence, number of reps and sets, order of exercises, frequency of workouts, altering body leverage points (and so on) give virtually limitless opportunities to keep the body in a state of heterostasis.  Comprehensive adaptation is the enemy of hypertrophy and the best friend of strength "powerlifters".  The body, as a brilliantly designed machine of efficiency, has a programmed understanding that coordinating motor neurons is a much more resource friendly means of adaptation.  I believe that hypertrophy adaptations are NOT a result of "eat to grow" dieting (although positive nitrogen balance helps, but I feel the timing of protein and glucose supplementation is far more important than consuming 300 grams of protein a day) but are instead a result of an imposition on the body that is so extraneous that the system of adaptation, as a response to a threat, recognizes the need as a survival mechanism for an increase in myofibril cross-section.  In my opinion, the harder and more awkward an exercise is (by virtue of not practicing it constantly) and the more intensely one works at those exercises during this phase (4-6 weeks), the greater response of hypertrophy AND neuroprogramming.  I very seriously believe that after that point, 95 percent of adaptation is through central nervous system means.   This is the basis of my hypothesis.

2. Range of Motion.  Another point I want to make, which I see almost endlessly at the gym, is regardng inappropriate range of motions.  At least 80 percent of gym rats are not using a "good enough" range of motion.  Squatting, shrugging, bench pressing, require a range of motion that maximizes muscle tension.  This directly implies that locking out to the joints and pausing is something to be minimizes, and certain range of motions that eliminate tension (such as the bottom 30 degrees of a leg extension) should be eliminated entirely.  This corresponds with my next point.

3. Tension time.  I believe constant tension levels instigate the greatest adaptations of power, strength, sacroplasmic hypertrophy, and overall imposition to the body.  A person who can row a heavy weight in good form with no lurching is going to consequently be very, very large.  That is because constant tension levels, appropriate range of motion, and good form are not able to use natural "nervous system" cheats - like pumping the barbell up with the legs, shifting weight to increase leverage.  It ensures that the muscle is performing the work.  It also forces the body to more effectively increase fuel supplies in the working muscle cells (glycogen, creatine 
phosphate, water).  The exception I have for this is when performing negative (eccentric) muscle work, where sometimes a hitch can get a much heavier weight into a position and lowering the weight slowly.  The friction in the muscles seems to create more actual muscle fiber damage (also a heavier weight can be used) which has been extremely affective for me if used in moderation.

4. Form.  The previous two points come together to make up the most important directive in exercise.  Using appropriate form (minus cheating when going to failure) prevents injury, imposes maximal tension levels, and keeps synergist muscles from taking over agonist muscle work.

These things taking into account, I have severely reduced my weight in order to relieve cheating, increase range of motion, perfect my form, and subject my muscles to constant levels of tension.  I have taken nearly 3 months off and have been back in the gym for three weeks now.  I expect my progress to be, literally, stunning.  

Push: Chest, Shoulders, Tricep
Pull: Latissimus, Traps, Biceps
Legs: Quadriceps, Hamstrings, Calves
Flexibility: Myofascial release, static.
Aerobic: Interval training, Basketball

One day a week will be dedicated to moderate "core" training including back extensions, select swiss ball training, and basic situps with weight.  

I will be changing exercises every 4-6 weeks as well as varying rep ranges.  I will perform 4-5 exercises and 1-3 sets, shifting them weekly.  All exercises will be done to failure or within a rep of failure.  I will work out 3-4 days a week.  My aerobic work will consist of basketball and interval training.  My diet will consist of clean foods at a lower caloric intake than what I will expend.  

To test my opinions on nutrition timing, I will be consuming 60 grams of protein and 30 grams of carbohydrates post workout.  I expect to drop fat and gain muscle at a rapid pace.  Let's see if I'm as smart as I am pretentious.  

Oh, and input is completely welcome.  Thanks!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 3, 2007)

This is going to be good. I'm looking forward to see you achieve your goals.
Good luck Duncan.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the support


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2007)

ACSM Health/Fitness Instructor I assume since the others require lots of clinical work......

How is that?  I was thinking about getting that cert myself.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 3, 2007)

Still waiting for the stuff to come in the mail.

The ISSA certification is pretty silly.  The info isn't THAT bad, although I think Hatfield is a turd, but the testing is open book and online.  The essay/case study questions are pretty good, though, to be fair.  But I finished it all before the course material came in the mail..


----------



## Double D (Apr 3, 2007)

I will be following. So in your opinion is the ISSA one crap?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> I will be following. So in your opinion is the ISSA one crap?



Not crap, no.  But it is far too easy to pass the test.  A competent, trustworthy person could very easily get beneficial information out of it.  

Or a person who doesn't know shit could just reference everything in the book and have a personal training cert in about 8 hours.


----------



## Double D (Apr 4, 2007)

I have heard that. I know a  guy who knows absolutly nothing and is now a trainer. He said it was very simple! I would feel like I was cheating someone if I was their trainer and didnt have the proper information for it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2007)

Yo Dunc!  Good to see you!

ISSA is definitely the easiest to get!  I'll tell you this about them too, if you ever go through them to get your cert, and you say, put it off for a month or so...get ready for a butt load of calls from them.  They're pushy to say the least.

Anywho...good to see you Dunc


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

What kind of physiology are you learning?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow Dunc, you should come here....our trainers get approx. $40/hour


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 4, 2007)

well, you definitely do talk the talk, let's see if you walk the walk as well

I always did look forward to reading your posts, you have such a wealth of knowledge about the subject, and present it in an easy to read and understand fashion, you know, a lack of all that fancy physiology stuff that only you physiology guys would know.

so good luck with the new routine, and don't be surprised if I steal some of your ideas in the future


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 4, 2007)

your deltoids are ridiculous.

thanks for the compliment.  i appreciate it.  i expect good results.  i'll have my first workout post later today.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 4, 2007)

DD, what does a typical post workout meal look like for you? You emphasize that it's very important to focus on our post workout meals for optimal results so i'm just curious.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2007)

Brother DD, glad to have ya back!!! Best Wishes on the new routine!!! I always liked your posts, really thourough and intelligent, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 4, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> DD, what does a typical post workout meal look like for you? You emphasize that it's very important to focus on our post workout meals for optimal results so i'm just curious.



Post workout supplementation usually contains non-fat milke (12 ounces), 1-1.5 scoops of ON 100% Whey.  I also have a dextrose based sugar drink (capri-sun, 8-10 ounces of pepsi) and a piece of fruit or cup of fruit drink that contains fructose.  I also eat some crackers.  My post workout meal is within 3 hours of the workout and consists of a large serving of meat, low GI carbohydrate, and salad.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 4, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Brother DD, glad to have ya back!!! Best Wishes on the new routine!!! I always liked your posts, really thourough and intelligent, Good Stuff!!!



Thanks man!  Good to hear from you.  Thanks for the encouraging words, it will be exciting to see how this new implementation works for me


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 4, 2007)

This is the first heavy push workout I've had in 3 months.

Dumbell press: 95 x 10 (2 minutes), 100 x 5 (25 seconds), x 3 (8 second 
negative final rep)
*
4 minutes*

Incline press: 195 x 10 (2 minutes), 205 x 6 (25 seconds), x 2 
*
6 minutes (lactic acid agitation)*

Nautilus Shoulders (slow negatives): 185 x 7 (25 seconds), x 3 (8 second negatives)

*6 minutes *

Tricep pressdown: 130 x 7 (25 seconds), 140 x 3
superset 20 seconds
Dips x 4


The buildup of hydrogen ions was so bad that I had to take extreme breaks between exercises.  It was so painful I was leaned over trying to dissipate the numb/burn.  Great workout.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 4, 2007)

Diet today:

Great grains 1 serving with fat free milk.
Turkey & Ham sandwhich on wheat with mayo and cheese.  Extra veggies.
8 Tacquitos with fritos. (salsa & fat free sour cream)
Mini bag M&Ms.
5 TGIF chicken wings.
Mini pizza & 2 breadsticks (i hour pre workout)
1.5 scoops whey & 10 ounces skim milk.
Capri sun.
Apple.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 5, 2007)

I got a pain just looking at your wo. Ouch.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 5, 2007)

Interesting start.  How come your volume is low?

I LOVE the diet!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Interesting start.  How come your volume is low?
> 
> I LOVE the diet!



I think the volume is high


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning workout: 
5 minutes warm up jog
45 second sprint uphill @ 20-25 degree angle
5 minute cooldown walk

When I write sprint, I mean "sprint".  Not jog, or run.  I mean focus on form and generating horsepower.  This sprint lasts slightly more than 1/5 of a mile.  At completion of this I collapse and wait until my muscles will cooperate to walk again.

Let me make a point to people who don't understand what intensity is - intensity is pushing yourself to an extreme measure, even if it is 11 sets instead of "one set to failure", as in my previous workout, in contrast to traditional HIT.  

Long distance runners are not muscular and retain more bodyfat than other athlete types.  Sprinters, on the other hand, are usually ripped and lean.  Thus my style of training.


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 5, 2007)

What's going on DD....Hope it goes well for you chief!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> I think the volume is high



   Good lookin w/o's Brother DD!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2007)

is there a specific program that you have written out for yourself or are you just changing variables in your workouts (sets, reps, tempo) each week depending on what you feel like focusing on?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 6, 2007)

I am varying the variables after 3 weeks; then 3 weeks I will change the exercise and or exercise order AND adjust the variables.  

Right now I have designed a very specific program for the first section.  I plan on hittin 125 pounds for 20 reps on DB press, for example.  I try and isolate a personal best each session, whether it be strength, tension time, rep number (and so forth)


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2007)

got it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2007)

What's for breakfast Dunc?  Mickey D's?  

Boy what I would've given to have been able to stop by Mickey D's this morning!!  

Alas, egg whites and a little bit of potato and onion work just fine!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 6, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> What's for breakfast Dunc?  Mickey D's?
> 
> Boy what I would've given to have been able to stop by Mickey D's this morning!!
> 
> Alas, egg whites and a little bit of potato and onion work just fine!



I don't understand?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 6, 2007)

Since the lay off, how did it feel working out on the first day?  How did you feel the following 2 days?

I dont remember...  My breaks are 2 weeks long, tops.  Unless I am injured.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 6, 2007)

I took a break because I simply wasn't motivated.  I also focused on school and certifications.

My soreness is very bad.  My strength is balooning.  I am entering week 3 of re-establishing myself in the gym, and I'm back to the hard phase.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 7, 2007)

Negative pull-ups BW + 60 (305 pounds): x 10 seconds, x10, x8, x6, x3 (2 minutes) x 3, x 2

Nautilus pullovers (single arm negatives): 285 x 6 , (25 seconds)x 3, (25 seconds)x 2

Barbell curls: 125 x 7 (25 seconds) x 3 (15 seconds) x 2

Shrugs: 100 x 8, x 5

My sprained wrist hurt my ability to do curls and shrugs.  I was so exhausted after the negative only pullups that I could barely stand.  That along with the single arm negatives with the entire rack on the crappy 24 hour fitness pullover machine,  Arthur Jones is my hero.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 7, 2007)

What do you mean by negative pullups- Are you just lowering yourself from the bar for 10 seconds?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 7, 2007)

load into highest position and try and maintain a static hold.  the lowering phase lasts about 10 seconds.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 7, 2007)

I see. Sounds hard.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 7, 2007)

Try it.  It's brutal.  Climbing back up after the 3rd rep, my entire body is trembling.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

It is very brutal! I did it a few months ago and it is killer. I also did some iso chins as well for as long as possible. Those are tough as well.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2007)

AWESOME w/o BRother DD!!! Arthur Jones is a genius imo as well!!! Your #'s are nothing short of inspirational, Great w/o!!!
Have a Great Easter my Friend!!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 9, 2007)

Did interval training yesterday, 15 minutes with 3 sets of 1 minute high intensity.

I have been focusing on eating lots of fruit and moderating most of the junk in my diet.  That being said, I did indulge at TGI Fridays the other night after the workout.  Oh well.

Deep bottom pause squat: 275 x 9 (2 full seconds on bottom); 275 x 5 (3 full seconds on bottom).  Each rep took about 8 seconds.

Leg extensions with 4 second negatives: 315 (full rack) x 11 (25 seconds) x 6.  

Leg curl: 145 x 9 (25 seconds) x 5 (15 seconds) x 2

I did the leg curls after I got home.  At the gym, they froze.  The resistance on my machine at home is much more difficult than the 185 I use at the gym.

Seated Cal raises: froze

The entire leg extension workout was under tension.  My legs froze up when I attempted seated calf raises and leg curls.  This was the best leg workout I've ever had (with my brother supporting me).  The last rep on squats nearly blew my head off my shoulders.  I measured my legs a full inch "rounder" at 27" after the set.

My forearms were extremely pumped after the workout.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm unsure of what to do for my sets of my squats on thursday, I think I'll be going lighter than usual and doing the deep bottom squats that you layed out here.

Nice workout.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 12, 2007)

Swoled up.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 12, 2007)

can't wait for push day.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see it...


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 13, 2007)

DB Press: 105 x 9 (2 minutes) x 5 (25 seconds) x 2 (10 second negatives)

*2 minute interval*

Seated military: 185 x 6 (25 seconds) x 3 (25 seconds) x 2

*3 minute interval*

Nautilus shoulder: 190 x 3 (25 seconds) x 1 (10 second negative)

*3 minutes interval*

Tricep extension: 130 x 9 (25 seconds) x 5 (25 seconds) x 2 (10 second negatives)

*Superset*

Dips: x 5

Great workout, took me about 17 or 18 minutes.  My DP press improved 10 pounds and almost identical reps.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 13, 2007)

Chest stretched the tape to a little over 49 inches today.  Arms pushed a hair over 17 1/2 (5/8 maybe) and forearm went to 13 5/8.  My shoulder diameter is 22 3/4 inches.  I am relatively lean, waist is hitting an uncomfortable 36 inches but I drank about 50 ounces of fluid and I'm poofed up a bit.

My goals:
18 1/2 arm
23 shoulder
51 chest
14 forearm
28 leg
17 1/2 calf
33 waist

This is going to be tough.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 15, 2007)

Today's workout:

Negative pullups (241 + 65): x 10 seconds, x10, x10, x8, x8, x6, x 4 (1 
minute) x 9 x 6 x 3

(5 minutes)

Nautilus Pullovers (one arm negatives): 215 x 8 

(1 minute)  

Nautilus Pullovers: 285 x 6

Barbell curl: 120 x 9 (25 seconds) x 2 (25 seconds) x 3

DB Shrugs: 105 x 10 (1 minute) x 6

Great workout.  I feel fantastic.  I've lost 4  pounds - the week before I had weighed in every day at 245-246.  Today, after eating and being fully hydrated, I was at 241.  I was stronger then last week and my form was  immaculate.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 16, 2007)

On those negative pull-ups, the "x10,x8" and so on refers to how many seconds it took on each rep, correct?  At first glance I thought you did about 50-60 reps...

Awesome workout.  I'm going to be in the gym here shortly.  This is an inspiring one.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah the "x10" is seconds.  Slow seconds, though.  I improved a great, great deal from my last workout.  I plan on changing everything (including slightly increasing volume) in 2 weeks.  I have virtually no DOMS relative to my last workout.  I am very, very exhausted though.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 16, 2007)

I was gonna ask if youve been sore.

Negative pullups are killers.  Was 10 seconds your max or could you have held longer?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 16, 2007)

If I was doing only one rep, I probably could have held it 20 seconds.  My full range pullups are improving pretty dramatically.  I can do my bodyweight plus 35 for 6 or 7 (tried it this morning).  I am so fast twitch dominant that I can do my bodyweight alone about 8 times.  I fatigue fast.

The negative pullups are benefitting me a lot.  My chest is around 49 inches and I'm pretty sure that has mostly been my lats filling out.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 16, 2007)

How do you determine if you have fast or slow twitch muscle fibers?


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 16, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> *I am so fast twitch dominant that I can do my bodyweight alone about 8 times. I fatigue fast.*


 
Hmmm, could that be the reason I feel more "at ease" or in the zone when doing lower rep sets???  I know my body better than anyone and I just feel that lower reps do more for me, could this be the reason why?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 16, 2007)

Forearm work:

Wrist curls: 85 x 12 (1 minute) x 8 (1 minute) x 5
Wrist extensions: 85 x 13 (1 minute) x 7

Haven't done direct forearm work in ages, so I took 5 minutes and gave it a go.  I was going to do some interval training but decided not to.  Way too tired.

I ate great today.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 18, 2007)

Time for some heavy weights:

Bottom pause squats: 285 x 9 (2 second pause), (2 minutes), x3 (3 seconds pause)
Leg extensions: 315 + 10 x 14, (1 minute) x 8 (25 seconds0 x 5 
Leg curls: 180 x 6 (pure exhaustion)
Seated calf raises: 135 x 12 (3 seconds contracted hold), (1 minute) x 7 (3 second)


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 18, 2007)

I have learned that choking on your ego and using a little less weight and maintaining form does wonders for progress.  My squats this workout were as close to perfect as I've ever had.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 18, 2007)

One more point I forgot: I clocked my heart rate at 192 beats per minute after my first set of leg extensions.  Unreal.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 19, 2007)

Push day:

One minute pause between each set.

Dumbell press: 110 x 8, x 3 (10 second negatives), x 1 (15 second negative)

Incline press: 205 x 6 (1 minute),  x4 (25 seconds), x 2

Cybex shoulder press: 70 x 10, x 6, x 5 (slow negatives)

Nautilus shoulders: 180: x 6 (25 seconds), x 3

Nautilus tricep extensions: 140 x 11 (25 seconds), x 5

Tricep pressdown: 140 x 6 (25 seconds), x 3


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 21, 2007)

Pull day:
Negative pull-ups: Bodweight + 80 x 7, x 3 (10 second reps on most)
Lat pulldowns: 240 x 8, x 43 ; 200 x 6
Alternating Dumbell curls (4 second negatives): 50 x 10, x 7
Hammer-strength curls: 90 x 3, 70 x 8 ; Negative only 115 x 4 @ 8 seconds
DB shrugs: 110 x 11, x 5, x 2 (grip failed)

Didn't have my stop watch.  The rest pauses were all roughly one minute, between sets, except on the pull-ups where I took nearly 2 minutes.  I was taking more time between exercises because I was working out with my brother.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2007)

how did you get the 115s in place for negatives only on the hammer curl?

how is business out there in CA?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 21, 2007)

I am at 24 hour fitness  but my brother is doing his certifications and we are looking to open up in the next 6 months.  We meet regularly and have made a few connections with clients who are interested in training with us.

My brother lifted the bar up to full contraction.  I did the same for him.  I am going to start incorporating more negative only work into my training, even if at the end of a routine.  The level of fatigue it builds in me is almost unreal.  My negative pullups are REALLY improving fast.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 21, 2007)

So are you and your brother the same size/ lift the same way?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> I am at 24 hour fitness  but my brother is doing his certifications and we are looking to open up in the next 6 months.  We meet regularly and have made a few connections with clients who are interested in training with us.
> 
> My brother lifted the bar up to full contraction.  I did the same for him.  I am going to start incorporating more negative only work into my training, even if at the end of a routine.  The level of fatigue it builds in me is almost unreal.  My negative pullups are REALLY improving fast.



So is your brother going to stop being a police officer?

You are opening your own place?  Good luck.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 21, 2007)

In the last month I have read the entire collection of works published by Arthur Jones, and honestly believe he is one of the smartest people who has ever been involved with exercise.  It's funny because toward the end of his exercise writings in the 90s, he was slightly varying some of his beliefs (based on understanding muscle fiber type and so forth), which is rare in a field where bias seems to saturate everything.  

I was going over some of his writings on MedX and the lumbar spine with my dad, who has a doctorate in engineering, and he considers the man to be a genius too.

Reading about the Colorado Experiment and his work with training the weight lifting team in a negative only fashion and winning 10 straight meets is really quite inspiring.  

I really belive that intensity is the most imortant factor for body composition changes.  Other variables have importance and must be adjusted, but show me someone who doesn't cycle intensity for 70 percent of their workout and I will show you someone who could be doing better.  Just my two cents.

I have increased my volume mainly because I want to store more glycogen in my muscles and increase that level of hypertrophy through the sarcoplasm.

Just a random rant.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> So are you and your brother the same size/ lift the same way?



My brother is stronger than me by 5-10 percent in most exercises.

Our tricep strength is about equal, same for bicep, chest is pretty equal, shoulders we lift about the same.  His back strength is almost unfunny, he deadlifts 500+ and uses 280 pound racks to do pulldowns for 12 reps, and 6 plates for t-bar rows.  Our legs may be about even, he is squatting more but not doing the pause at the bottom.  Most of the different between us is in back, though.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 21, 2007)

P-funk said:


> So is your brother going to stop being a police officer?
> 
> You are opening your own place?  Good luck.



Yeah, we are going into business together.  That's our future.

Thanks.  I'm sure I'll be calling you for tips.  And next time you are on the coast come visit me and my brother and show us a workout!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Yeah, we are going into business together.  That's our future.
> 
> Thanks.  I'm sure I'll be calling you for tips.  And next time you are on the coast come visit me and my brother and show us a workout!



lol...i have nothing to show.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 21, 2007)

P-funk said:


> lol...i have nothing to show.



nonsense.  you're one of a small handful of people in this field that i can learn something from


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> nonsense.  you're one of a small handful of people in this field that i can learn something from



well I appreciate that.  But, I do feel that I have a long way to go before I can consider myself knowledgeable in this field.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 21, 2007)

P-funk said:


> well I appreciate that.  But, I do feel that I have a long way to go before I can consider myself knowledgeable in this field.



pfft, you dont give yourself enough creidt.  we all have a long way to go in understanding the unbelievable complexity of the human body, but out of probably 50,000 members on this board you are light years ahead of everyone (minus one or two)


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 21, 2007)

P-funk said:


> well I appreciate that.  But, I do feel that I have a long way to go before I can consider myself knowledgeable in this field.



Humble pie. All the advice you have given me has helped me loads. You are golden funk... everyone on IM knows that!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Humble pie. All the advice you have given me has helped me loads. You are golden funk... everyone on IM knows that!!



X2


----------



## kinkery (Apr 21, 2007)

X3


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 21, 2007)

x 1.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 22, 2007)

I love the workouts DD.  It takes a lot of mental preparation to pull off the drive needed to get a good HIT workout.  I haven't done them in a while.  Honestly, I don't think I get enough rest to get myself into a program like that.  That shit is hard on the nervous system!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks CP.  Technically they aren't HIT workouts, but the form and intensity is pretty close.  I am trying to increase volume for the sarcoplasmic hypertrophy or what-have-you.  My negative only work is brutal to the point of vomitting.  I am going to incorporate them for the next 4 weeks and see how I do.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 22, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Thanks CP.  Technically they aren't HIT workouts, but the form and intensity is pretty close.  I am trying to increase volume for the sarcoplasmic hypertrophy or what-have-you.  My negative only work is brutal to the point of vomitting.  I am going to incorporate them for the next 4 weeks and see how I do.



Well, perhaps it is not HIT in its purest form, but the level of exertion in a given set is very high, and the volume is quite low overall.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, fair enough.  It's funny to be when people say "the volume is low" - in any objective view, you're right.  But to me it's almost unbearably high.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 26, 2007)

Leg day

Seated calf raises: 160 x 9  (3 second static) (1 minute) x 6 (45 seconds) x 4
Bottom pause squat: 295 x 10 @ 2 second pause (3 minutes) x 3 (3 second pause)
Naut'l leg extension: rack + 10 x 17 (45 seconds) x 7 (45 seconds) x 3
Naut'l leg curl: 180 x 9 (45 seconds) x 4


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice workout Duncan. Impressive.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 27, 2007)

Nautilus Pullovers (one arm negatives) 170 x 13, 190 x 5 + 2 both arm negatives
Pulley pull ups: 240 x 11 (1 minute) x 5 (1 minute) x 4
Hammer-strength curls: 90 x 11 (1 minute) x 5  / 135 x 4 (8 second negatives)
BB curl: 135 x 5 (2 minute) x 4
DB Shrug: 115 x 11 (1.5 minutes) x5
Hammer strength dip machine shrugs: 140 x 12 (2 minutes) x 11 (1 minute) x 7

Using the hammer strength dip machine for shrugs was wonderful.  I loved it.  My workout was rushed because I had a client right after.  I felt good about my progress on the hammer strength curls as well as my pulley downs.  My bodyweight is 233 pounds - pretty nuts.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2007)

what are pulley pull ups?  assisted pull ups?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 27, 2007)

Seated lat pulldowns...lol.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2007)

oh....haha


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 27, 2007)

I have decided that the sticking point in my curl is so great that it simply needs to be lowered.  The sticking point in any curl is so much harder than any other point in the exercise - and the bicep is in such a terrible position mechanically speaking to handle the weight - that I am going to focus on the negatives and very controlled tension with a lower weight.  I have curled as much as 160 without much trouble except for that silly sticking point.  Working through that doesn't seem to be possible.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (May 3, 2007)

So I basically damaged a tendon in my left shoulder doing 120 pound dumbbell presses for 8.  The good news is that it's only minor and it's already feeling better and it hasn't hindered much of my workouts.

I'm not sure exactly what was hurt but I know the stabilization of the left side of my shoulder (the girdle entirely) is wobbly when performing certain exercises like dips and inclined presses.  However, any bicep or pectoral action doesn't aggravate it.  

I managed to do 305 pound bottom squats with the 2 second pause for 11 reps.  This is great progress.  I am in my second day in a row off and, surprise surprise, I look, feel, and am bigger.  Tommorow is pull day and thus I won't be pushing for 3 days.  I am confident with my recovery.  My bodyweight is at 237.6 after a good "dump" (or two).  My diet is going well.


----------



## P-funk (May 3, 2007)

are you training 3 days a week or 4?  What is the split?  Push/pull/legs?

Sounds like a sublexation in your shoulder (maybe happended when getting the DBs into place)?  I would be careful of the overhead stuff (and the incline stuff as they put the shoulder in the "high-five" position (abduction and ext. rot.) which can be compromising if you have an instability issue).  Dips can really aggravate this also.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (May 3, 2007)

it's a push / pull / legs split.  i'm going 3-4 days a week although i'm resting a full week before any more pushing.  

thanks for the information.  it actually occured after a long negative on the last rep.  my shoulder abducted to a point of extreme stretch which caused a dull ache.  it lasted and has subsided.


----------

